

Ask HN: Should I go for a PhD in CS at GeorgiaTech or Rice U.? - yammagrad

I got admitted to PhD programs at Georgia Tech and Rice University. The research area is Computer Systems. Both universities offered me similar amounts for RA/TA, and there are equally interesting projects I would like to work on in both places. From what I can tell, I'd enjoy life more in Houston (Rice U.) -- bigger city, warmer weather, closer to interesting places -- than Atlanta (GaTech), but GaTech is better ranked in university tops.<p>What do you think I should do?
======
bartonfink
All I can say is that I had one professor who got her Ph. D at Rice (Virginia
Torczon), and no professors at all from GA Tech.

